# Dingle or Faithlegg



## Ollie11 (3 Jan 2011)

I need help in deciding between 2 venues for a week away with 2 kids 5 and 3. Looking at the Dingle Marina cottages which have use of facilities of the Dingle Skellig or the Faithlegg Willow Woods which also have use of hotel. Is either more child friendly? Also looking at local amenities and days out. OH seems quite taken with the narrow gauge railway in Kilmeaden. All advice appreciated.


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2011)

If your thinking of staying at the Faithleg house hotel http://www.faithlegg.com/  that is closed at the moment, though it did open especially for a wedding there recently.


----------



## Ollie11 (4 Jan 2011)

We are looking at going during the summer. Trying to be organised for once!


----------



## Firefly (4 Jan 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Faithlegg for kids. We stayed there very recently and whilst the pool is good there is nothing else for them. It's basically an old house / hotel conversion which has a bar and a restaurant. The golf club (which is pretty nice) is pretty much right outside the door so there is nowhere for kids to muck about. I haven't stayed in the cottages in Dingle, but from what I've heard the Skellig Hotel is great for families.


----------



## Dexysgirl (5 Jan 2011)

Dingle is wonderful for children. 
Stayed in The skellig last summer with my parents and my 2 children aged 9 and 6. The kids club was by far the best we have ever experienced with treasure hunts and trips out to pet farms/aquarium etc (your kids might be a bit small for the trips). The club runs only in the mornings and evenings(with a kids supper) allowing Mum and Dad a lovely peaceful dinner with the most amazing backdrop of Dingle Bay. There is no club in the afternoons and this is the time to drive out Slea head to the wonderful beaches and views. It still blows me away when go on that drive. Its not by accident that Dingle is so popular,
Reading back through my post I sound as though I own the place, but i promise I have no interest in it other than saying that I would definately return. When we stayed there we met lots of famillies that came back again and again. It is not cheap and I know that in high season guests staying in the hotel get precedence over those in The marina cottages when the kids club is busy. also the cottages are the other side of the town from the hotel (10 mins walk approx) .
i hope you have a great holiday wherever you end up.


----------



## notagardener (6 Jan 2011)

We've stayed in both places and I agree with the recommendations for Dingle. Our kids enjoyed Faithleg, but were glad the stay was for 3 days only as they were getting bored. We've brought them all around Ireland over the years and last year we spent 10 days in Dingle. According to my lot, it was their favourite place to visit to in Ireland. We hired a place in the Radharc Na Mara Holiday village (5 min walk to town), lovely detached holiday homes and got our booking last August for half price. The only problem about Dingle is if you're travelling from the east coast, it's quite a journey. But lots to do nearby once you get there.

Check out dreamireland.com . We were very lucky last year, as with picked up a rental for half price during their sale. They are a company we have used on many occasions and we have no affiliation with them.


----------



## Ollie11 (7 Jan 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. We have booked the Marina Cottages for a week in June thru' the Supervalue breaks for 499. There is also complimentary access to the Dingle Skellig. Looking forward to exploring the area so any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Jan 2011)

If you get a chance, try the Out of the Blue restaurant on the marina, fantastic if you like seafood.

At Cuminoole beach there is a lovely walk up along the hill which overlooks the blaskets- and the beach is out of this world beautiful, though has strong undercurrents so watch the children. 

You could take a day trip to Inch beach which is great for swimming and has a fantastic long beach.

Or of course, a day trip to Tralee-Waterworld, museum, shopping, cinema and more. 

If your children are old enough there is a great walk up Mount Eagle too, fantastic views, just glorious.

Loads of different boat trips out of dingle bay, chance to see fungie!

Hope you have a great time, I love Dingle.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2011)

Vanilla said:


> If you get a chance, try the Out of the Blue restaurant on the marina, fantastic if you like seafood.



Yes, Out of the Blue is a marvellous seafood restaurant! But beware if no fresh fish is landed on any day then they dont open! Also bring your reading glasses as the provide many fish and seafood related books for you to peruse while you are waiting to order.

The Dingle corn maze closed last year. (it wasnt much good and my kids didnt like it much)

Castlegregory is great for water sports especially surfing etc and there are some good kids clubs run during the summer.

Our kids enjoy gaelic football and signed on for a week of the VHI cul camp with the local GAA club (they welcome holiday makers and you can sign on on-line).

The steam train at Blennerville has not operated for a while and the kids were not too impressed with the Windmill.

If your travelling from Dublin its motorway all the way to Adare and CastleIsland is also bypassed. The road from Tralee to Dingle is poor.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jan 2011)

ajapale said:


> If your travelling from Dublin its motorway all the way to Adare and CastleIsland is also bypassed. The road from Tralee to Dingle is poor.


 
There are two routes to dingle- via Tralee and the Conor pass ( this comprises a tiny winding road, passing the most fantastic scenery and walks) or via Farranfore and Anascaul- passing Inch beach mentioned above.

Ajapale- another dingle lover? I'd happily end my days there. An ideal weekend away in the summer too for the adults, a night at Benners hotel, dinner at Out of the Blue ( closed unfortunately at the moment until the summer season) and a long walk up Mount Eagle the next day after a hearty breakfast. 

I have no connection to any of the businesses mentioned other than being a happy customer.


----------



## Mommah (8 Jan 2011)

My kids love love the aquarium in Dingle.
My sister tells me there is a new climbing wall in Dingle too which is suitable for smallies...I haven't tried it myself yet.

Inch beach is not great for small kids as the traffic on it is lethal.
The no-car area is the area with an under tow.

Soo Sladeen beach near dingle or ventry are better.
Minard beach about 6 miles east of dingle on a back road is fab when the tide is out...very safe, although you have to climb across big rocks...but worth it. If the tide is in there are only rocks...so check tides.

A boat trip to the blaskets is fantastic.

The Goat Street cafe is off the beaten track but a MUST it's at the top of the hill of green st and on the left.

For an easy walk with smallies Annascaul lake as far as the bridge is doable and beautiful in any weather.

Pack your raingear..jackets, leggings and wellies...we've spent lots of rainy weeks in that area.


----------

